# Issue browsing GBAtemp on a cell phone....



## Rayder (Jan 15, 2009)

Using IE on my BlackJack II 3G cell phone I have a couple issues.

The buttons immediately under the GBAtemp banner (Home, Forums, Reviews, Guides,  Downloads, Releases, Wiki and Search) are not selectable.  The phone highlights the whole bar and not the individual buttons.  Even the crappy DS Opera Browser can use these, but not my cell phone.

Also, with the new portal's DS releases (I haven't actually tried other release besides DS, but I'd imagine the issue exists for the others too), if I select a game down the list under the latest one, it will attempt to show it but it is garbled and the text goes over the boxart and what looks like snow on a TV tuned to a channel with nothing on it in that area.

Neither issue is really a big deal as there are multiple other ways to get to the info, but I thought you'd like to know about it anyway since the portal upgrade is new.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 15, 2009)

Whatever happened to m.gbatemp.net? It was so useful, and I went on it a lot...


----------



## leinad (Jan 15, 2009)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to m.gbatemp.net? It was so useful, and I went on it a lot...



Its gbatemp.net/m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems that they are working on it somehow...


----------



## Prime (Jan 15, 2009)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to m.gbatemp.net? It was so useful, and I went on it a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1012658


----------



## noONE (Jan 15, 2009)

I recommend Opera Mini if your Phone is compatible ( it should be .. atleast if it has J2ME java support, which i take for granted on all phones today)

http://www.opera.com/mini/download/

Or the more advanced Opera Mobile if your phone supports it.
http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 15, 2009)

I use the lofi version of the site on my mobile; googled GBATemp lofi from the phone and Google formats it into something that'll fit on the screen (IIRC it gives an option to disable pictures too). It's read-only though, you can't post from it. I also have no clue how heavy it is in terms of data size for a phone.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 16, 2009)

noONE said:
			
		

> I recommend Opera Mini if your Phone is compatible ( it should be .. atleast if it has J2ME java support, which i take for granted on all phones today)
> 
> http://www.opera.com/mini/download/
> 
> ...




Thanks!  I'll look into those.  I was kinda wondering if there was an alternative to IE on my cell.  I don't like IE.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 16, 2009)

I used Safari on my dad's iPhone, works great. xD


----------

